# Satipo - Ciudad escondida entre montañas



## antigriego (Nov 9, 2010)

Satipo, es una ciudad que se encuentra en la Region Junin, se encuentra en plena selva alta y tiene una gran cantidad de cataratas y rios que lo conecta con el resto de las ciudades selvaticas de la Region Junin y el Peru.

Se puede llegar ahi :

*Via terrestre :
-Con carro, desde Lima; por la carretera central hasta La Oroya y luego tomando el desvio a Tarma y hasta Satipo. (aprox. 9 horas)
-Con carro de Huancayo es la misma ruta; solo que del otro lado de la carretera central. (aprox. 8 horas)

*Via aerea :
-Con avion se puede ir, ya que la ciudad cuenta con aeropuerto que tiene 4 usos :
-Uso aereo militar.
-Uso comercial.
-Uso privado.
-Recarga hacia la zona del VRAE.

*Via fluvia:
-A traves del Rio Ene, no es muy usado este medio.

Avion del aeropuerto de Mazamari :










Vista panoramica de la ciudad :










Rio Ene :










Plaza de Armas :


----------



## loganmsc (Dec 24, 2008)

Conosco satipo,la ciudad ha mejorado mucho en estos años,tiene muy lindos atractivos turisticos


----------



## loganmsc (Dec 24, 2008)

la imagen de mi avatar es de la plaza de satipo


----------



## nekun20 (Feb 6, 2007)

Se ve bonita, el entorno selvatico le hace verse exótica.


----------



## antigriego (Nov 9, 2010)

Si es una ciudad muy hermosa, sobre todo por el paisaje.


----------



## cesium (May 27, 2006)

Satipo ha crecido bastante en los últimos años por lo mismo.

saludos


----------



## antigriego (Nov 9, 2010)

Si, yo vivi ahi en el 2005, no era tan grande, pero el entorno y el rio que existe donde hay doncellas, se come riquisimo.


----------



## capullana (Sep 1, 2010)

Me gustaría ver más fotos de Satipo... parece bonito.


----------



## Chanchamayo (Dec 21, 2007)

Satipo es linda, mucho verde y la comida recontra barata.No sé si seguirá igual porque fui hace 8 año. Y solo había restaurantes de 1 sol el menú. Cuando en Chanchamayo el promedio era de 4 soles el menú.


----------



## rasogu (Jul 6, 2008)

Chanchamayo said:


> Satipo es linda, mucho verde y la comida recontra barata.No sé si seguirá igual porque fui hace 8 año. Y solo había restaurantes de 1 sol el menú. Cuando en Chanchamayo el promedio era de 4 soles el menú.


Un sol el menu??, donde, yo fui hace como 10 años y existia un restaurant donde hacian un bisteck buenazo y costaba como 8 lucas.


----------



## loganmsc (Dec 24, 2008)

Ahora les mostrare algunas fotos de la ciudad de Satipo.


----------



## loganmsc (Dec 24, 2008)

*Zona urbana de satipo*

Distrito de Rio Negro


----------



## loganmsc (Dec 24, 2008)

*ESTADIO DE SATIPO*

En construcción:


----------



## loganmsc (Dec 24, 2008)

*Zona urbana de satipo*

Distrito de Satipo


----------



## loganmsc (Dec 24, 2008)

*zona rural cercana a satipo*

Ha mejorado con el asfaltado de las carreteras hacia los distritos cercanos.

















Espero que les guste.


----------



## Dkrilim (Feb 23, 2011)

La ultima vez que estuve por ahi ya habian asfaltado la carretera a Mazamari .....!!!!

Satipo cuna de LOS SINCHIS.....!!!!


----------



## Oscar10 (Jul 10, 2009)

*Ese entorno natural es envidiable.*


----------



## loganmsc (Dec 24, 2008)

espero les guste las fotos q publique,en efecto la carretera a mazamari ya esta asfaltada


----------



## rasogu (Jul 6, 2008)

Hace unas semanas estuve por alla, la carretera aslfaltada ya llega a 1 km de San Martin de Pangoa, al puente Chavini, lo que si es una capita mas delgada, en epocas de lluvias va a ser un queso.


----------



## loganmsc (Dec 24, 2008)

rasogu said:


> Hace unas semanas estuve por alla, la carretera aslfaltada ya llega a 1 km de San Martin de Pangoa, al puente Chavini, lo que si es una capita mas delgada, en epocas de lluvias va a ser un queso.


tienes razon,pero tambien han asfaltado la carretera hacia coviriali,pampa hermosa que es parte de la ruta de Satipo hacia concepcion.(son las imagenes de la carretera que mostre.)


----------

